# Sweet almonds & spicy cashews



## wutang (Jan 11, 2010)

I smoked some almonds and cashews this weekend. I prepared the almonds the same way I usually do. After roasting in the smoker a while, I lightly coated with honey and dusted with brown sugar. For the cashews I coated in Frank's Red Hot sauce and dusted with cayenne.

Just after coating/seasoning


Then put back in the smoker so the sugars could melt and hot sauce could dry a little.


The spicy cashews were great!! About as hot as the average buffalo wings.  A bowl of those and a cold beer was perfect for watching a little playoff football.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Wu - as someone that smokes a fair amount of nuts those look great


----------



## morkdach (Jan 11, 2010)

wow good job that would go great in a chex mix


----------



## ismoke (Jan 28, 2010)

This looks awesome...thinking of doing the cashews for the Super Bowl - how long did you smoke them for?  What type of wood?


----------



## gene111 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks good! What temp did u smoke them at?


----------



## wutang (Jan 28, 2010)

I smoked them for about 45 minutes dry to roast them, then added the sauce/seasonings and smoked for about another 20 minutes. I used apple & pecan wood if I remember right (that is about all I use). The only change I would make if I do the cashew again would be slightly less hot sauce. Not because of heat, but because they were still a little "wet" when done.  

Temps were around 230-250.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2010)

Those sure look good...


----------



## ismoke (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding raw cashews, but found some roasted, unsalted ones...think those would work?  Sorry, just trying to figure everything out and get prepared for Sunday!


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2010)

I think those would work great. In fact I think the ones I used were already roasted.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 4, 2010)

How is that? I have never done nuts of any type but I love alomonds and cashews. What ratios did you use for quanity of nuts to honey or hot sauce used?


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2010)

I have done the almonds several times and love them. Basically I put them on a tray in the smoker for about 45 minutes to "toast" them. Then I bring them in, put them in a bowl and drizzle a little honey on and stir until coated. Then I add about a handfull of brown sugar and stir again. I use just enough honey & sugar to LIGHTLY coat, too much will burn. Then I put them back on the tray and in the smoker for about another 20 minutes so the sugars can melt.  I don't have specific measurements cause I have always just eyeballed it. My advice is use a little less than you think you should and stir then see if they are coated. 

This was my first try at the spicy cashews. I follow the same procedure and cook times but instead of honey/brown sugar I used hot sauce/cayenne pepper. Next time I would use a little less hot sauce, the cashews were still a little "wet" when done.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow...awesome looking nuts.  That just got added to my list.  Thanks for the post!!


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

Another GREAT idea. Man, this place is very informative. I can't wait to try these out now too.
If they are HALF as tasty as they look they will be AWESOME.
Thank you.


----------

